# 2000 a6 wood trim removal.



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking to remove ALL "wood" trim and replace. Not sure exactly how to get it all off. Can anyone help please? Thanks.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The door trims just pop off - they're held in with spring clips from the back. Easiest if you take the panels off and then you can push them off from the back.

The switch trim also pops off, but is very prone to breaking its clips. Thats easiest to do if you take the radio out as you can get behind it so its less likely to break.

IIRC the shifter surround lifts up from the back and then slides out backwards.


Hth 

Edit: checked with a friend who has carbon-wrapped his. The dash piece pops out the same as the door pieces so it should be pretty easy :thumbup:


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

I was also looking to carbon wrap mine. Any suggestions as to where find some?


----------



## mywagonproject (Nov 12, 2011)

Biggest PITA piece is the ashtray cover above the shifter surround. I never did mine because I didn't want to break it, seems like everyone that tries to remove it breaks it. 

What stuff are you looking at doing? Do you want cloth or the di-noc film (like vinyl)?


----------



## mywagonproject (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's a sample of what I did with the cloth. 










I was happy with it, but now I want to change it up a bit. I'm thinking about either just painting them, or actually shipping out the pieces to Ocarbon to have them done.


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

mywagonproject said:


> Biggest PITA piece is the ashtray cover above the shifter surround. I never did mine because I didn't want to break it, seems like everyone that tries to remove it breaks it.
> 
> What stuff are you looking at doing? Do you want cloth or the di-noc film (like vinyl)?


 I was thinking vinyl. Should look a little more "authentic" than the cloth right?


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the ocarbon finished product too just don't have the $$$ to go that route right now and I can't stand the way the wood grain stuff looks.


----------

